# Echolot anbringen



## HaiZahn82 (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallo liebe Boardies, 

ist jemand zufällig aus der Nähe Büllingen Belgien und hat Ahnung vom Anbringen eines Echolots an einem Boot ? 

Ich selbst bin da nicht so bewandert, habe was dass angeht zwei linke Hände. |kopfkrat

Wäre super wenn sich jemand melden würde. 

Für das leibliche Wohl sei aufjedenfall gesorgt. 
Und für die Anfahrt würde ich auch aufkommen.


LG
HaiZahn


----------



## volkerm (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Echolot anbringen*

Ich würde mir zuerst ein Edelstahl- Kantblech anfertigen lassen, welches am Boot oberhalb der Wasserlinie verschraubt wird, damit Du den Geber nicht direkt am Heck unterhalb der Wasserlinie, sondern eben an jenem Blech befestigen kannst.


----------



## HaiZahn82 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Echolot anbringen*

OK, also, ein Blech habe ich schnell gefertigt. Auf der Arbeit habe ich einesehr roße Auswahl an Blechen, alle Materialien, alle Dicken, und ne Kantbank habe ich auch dort. Aber, wie gesagt, ich bäuchte da etwas Hilfe bei.


----------



## Kretzer83 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Echolot anbringen*

so in etwa hab ich es gemacht:

http://www.google.de/imgres?client=...&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0,i:98&tx=149&ty=63


----------



## Tommes63 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Echolot anbringen*

Der Tip von Kretzer is 1A, hält Bombe und du versaust dir das Boot nicht mit Löchern.
So in etwa hab ich das auch, nur anderen Kunststoff und anderen Kleber, hält aber genauso gut. Mein erster Versuch mit Aluprofil hielt nich lange.


----------



## LenSch (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Echolot anbringen*

Für so etwas wurden Geberstangen erfunden ;-)


----------



## Kretzer83 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Echolot anbringen*



LenSch schrieb:


> Für so etwas wurden Geberstangen erfunden ;-)


Und wie machst du bitte die dann am Boot fest?

Ich hab lang rumüberlegt, und ich glaube wie im Link oben ist es wirklich am besten


----------



## allegoric (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Echolot anbringen*



LenSch schrieb:


> Für so etwas wurden Geberstangen erfunden ;-)



Wenn die nur überall daran passen, geschweige denn bei Gleitfahrt halten würden...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Echolot anbringen*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTU54g0VIpM


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Echolot anbringen*

Meiner Meinung nach ist die beste Variante den Geber IM Boot ein zu laminieren. Voraussetzung ist das Du keinen doppelten Boden hast, z.B. Luftkammer. Habe ich bei allen meinen Booten so gemacht und funktioniert fabelhaft. Keine Echos mehr durch verwirbeltes Wasser, kein Abfallen der Geberstange und Anzeige auch bei Gleitfahrt völlig korrekt. 



Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Schnorchel (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Echolot anbringen*



dheilwagen schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist die beste Variante den Geber IM Boot ein zu laminieren.



Hallo,

funktioniert ein Sidescan Echolot dann auch noch einwandfrei??

MfG


----------

